# Charlotte Hurricane Coaster March



## DonChristie (Feb 15, 2016)

March's Hurricane Coaster ride! Come on out and ride your Old/Vintage/Antique/prewar Bike with us on Sunday March 13th! We are having a "Bring your Huffman" ride. Meet at CMD Auto (next door to Triple C) at 9am and leave at 10am. CMD Auto is located at 2914 Griffin, CLT, 28203. Let's ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'll see if I can find a Huffman to ride! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Right now the forecast for this upcoming Sunday says 80% chance of rain! Hopefully the weatherman is wrong and we ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 8, 2016)

Thats what Trash bags are for! Ha! You know it's always sunny when we ride! Right? We will see.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Heidi isn't down with a trash bag--actually Shawn isn't either! I'll make the call Friday afternoon and let you know. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 16, 2016)

Ride report?


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 17, 2016)

Short and Sweet! Been slacking will load pics soon. Nice turnout with new faces! Maybe 13 riders and a Harley Davidson! Ha! Ten minutes into the ride, the Skies opened up! Turned around and called it!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 19, 2016)

Pics as promised of the March ride. Too bad Mother Nature was not on our side. Can't wait until next Months Swap n Ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 19, 2016)

Still a good turnout. Very cool bikes.


----------

